# anesthesia CPT for debridement of sacrum



## akj (Sep 2, 2015)

I am struggling trying to figure out which anesthesia CPT to use for the following procedure on the sacrum for a stage 4 sacral decubitus ulcer:

After time-out was performed, a circumferential incision was created around the existing wound and dissection was carried down through the skin and dermis using electrocautery.  Excisional debridement was then performed, including the skin, dermis, subcutaneous tissue, muscle, fascia, and bone.  Additionally, fibrinous exudate and necrotic tissue was also excisionally debrided.  Some samples were taken for culture and sensitivity.  Once the ulcer was completely debrided, this was passed off for pathologic evaluation.  Portions of bone were also visualized, and these were removed using a rongeur.  Samples were sent for pathologic confirmation of osteomyelitis.

Any input would be appreciated!


----------

